# Clicker Trainers: Can you critique my technique?



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not sure how much you've taught him and how much he knows so I'm just giving advice from a very basic beginner perspective.

You're doing well. Are you clicking for eye contact? Always click for eye contact. There's a spot around 3:01 where he stops mugging and looks at something else and I would have clicked for that along with around 3:09 when he starts looking down. At around 3:30 I would have taken up the plate and stopped the game instead of trying to push him away. That's about where his focus was over. Two to three minutes seems to be his limit right now, but it's still better to do multiple quick 5 minute sessions then one long session. Set a timer so you don't forget. His focus will get better as he gets older. Do some more doggie zen as well. Also try to end on a happy note, so make him do something he already knows (so say his name if he knows it already then C/T) and end it right there, then say "all done!" or something like that so he knows the session is over.

I like this game as well for impulse control that you can morph into a leave it.


----------



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

Oops double post


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for the feedback! I noticed many of the same things. It's amazing how helpful watching yourself on video is. I'm going to keep taking videos so I can improve my timing. 

We worked on "sit" this afternoon and I kept it to 2 minutes and stopped on a positive note! 

Thanks for that additional video. I'm going to give that a try soon.


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep your treats hidden. Thats what I was always told. I love clicker training. I've had great results with it. Even with working through separation anxiety issues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would keep the sessions very short for now. An eight week old puppy is the definition of short attention span theater! Bingo is adorable by the way, makes me want one. I assume you loaded the clicker before you did this session to help him understand what the clicks mean. 

If you find you want to work a little longer but his attention wanders change the behavior you are asking for (alternate between sit, down and something fun like give paw). Keep it fun. You are very serious in your facial expression. You want him to know you are happy. I have never had good timing with a clicker myself, so I use a word as a marker (nice, good, beautiful) always offered along with a smile and a happy tone.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. It's really helping so much!  
My face is way to serious! I had no idea I looked so grumpy with my "concentrating face". I am trying so hard to remember what to do. I need to relax and smile so he'll know I'm happy with him.  

Yep, I "loaded" the clicker the first few days we had him. He loves getting treats  

I find that I'm using my usual "good boy!" and a pat on the head when he does something good (going potty outside, etc) but I'm using the clicker when we have little training sessions like that. Is that okay or is it too confusing to use different reward/praise styles? 
Whew. I'm probably over thinking this. I tend to bog myself down with trying to do everything just right. I just need to relax and have fun.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeckyM I think it is fine to use different markers. Dogs have a hard time generalizing so using different reinforcers is fine. Afterall, eventually when you really need your rock solid sit stay or recall to keep Bingo out of trouble you might not have your clicker there to reward and reinforce! In another thread that is active right now (topic is tucked sits) the OP was reminded by another poster that it is important to have a releaser cue for things like sits and downs. You will want to incorporate a release for Bingo too. "Free dog" works well, although I often use OK.

You are doing fine, just relax and enjoy your lovely puppy! I really do want one so badly, but need to get Lily solid for utility obedience first.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Lily  

I definitely need to relax and enjoy him. I, by nature, am a perfectionist and while I don't think he needs to be perfect, I hold myself to an extremely high standard. It's something I constantly work on. 
I woke up last night at midnight to let him out and after he was back in his crate, I lay awake almost panicked over if I'm doing all the right things in raising him. It was ridiculous and I tried to tell myself that he's a great pup and he's doing just fine. I finally believed myself and went back to sleep. Silly me. 

Anyway... this isn't a therapy thread so I'll stop with the unloading.  Thanks for all the great advice, everyone and I'll make a new video next week!


----------



## Toylover (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm excited to try this. Can you buy a clicker at any pet store?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I bought a 5 pack of clickers from Amazon for only a few dollars but I have seen them at pet stores... though they're probably more expensive there.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

PierresMom, I found clickers at my local Walmart for about $3. It's a fun way to train. 

BeckyM, you're doing just fine by Bingo. Just relax, play and have fun. Bingo can/will be the best therapy money can't buy.  Just remember to have FUN.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks BorderKelpie  I've relaxed a lot this past week. I'm finding raising a puppy without the benefit of an older dog to "help" a bit challenging.  We're hanging in there and each day gets a little easier. 

We start beginner obedience class on Thursday night! Yay!


----------



## Toylover (Jan 3, 2014)

I got my clickers today from amazon and will start tonight. I've already got him on a leash and training him to sit and down. He's a little stubborn so "come" isn't his favorite. YET. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

